# Best Mitre Saw that's not the Kapex



## Gallden (Nov 28, 2013)

I know the kapex is the golden standard for some on here. But I'm not trying to spend that amount of money on a saw. 

I had a dewalt older radial arm saw of the 12'' variety, was OK not great. It's out of square now because of the ball bearings in the arm or something annoying and I can't find the part anywhere. Moving on.

I need to be able to cut 16'' with it shelving and the like, and 5 1/4'' baseboard both ways. Any brands to stay away from, or brands you've had good luck with? 

I've scoured the board and didn't find any threads that are recent. If there is one could someone kindly direct me towards it. Thanks!


----------



## Russ in AK (Mar 4, 2016)

My personal favorite is the Hitachi C10FSH. Unfortunately, they aren't made anymore. Hitachi moved their production from Japan to China a few years back, and their quality took a dump as far as I'm concerned. Hell of a saw though. They run about $600 used on eBay if you're lucky enough to find one.

I've used the Bosch 12" saw with the articulating arm. Model number GCM12SD. Now THAT is a saw. Very accurate out of the box, compact (no rails to slide on means you can butt it up tight to the wall in the room you're working) just a very nice saw overall. Not cheap though, about $650.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

My 12" sliding Dewalt dual compound miter saw has worked well for me. I bought it as a black friday deal for $400 and couldn't be happier... Only complaint is how heavy it is, so I bought a small 10" for small jobs.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I recently purchased my first Hitachi about six months ago after using dewalt because it was on sale. So far, it does everything any other saw I've had does. No complaints at all.


----------



## Gallden (Nov 28, 2013)

On any of these can you cut 5 1/4'' base in either direction standing up?


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

My sentiments mimic exactly what Russ said. I have an older hitachi and has been real good to me, but as said, I wouldn't buy one not made in Japan. I also recently had a chance to try the Bosch Axial Glide and was really impressed with it. If I had to buy another saw that wasn't a Kapex, it would be an axial glide.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Gallden said:


> On any of these can you cut 5 1/4'' base in either direction standing up?



My dewalt does.


----------



## Gallden (Nov 28, 2013)

mrcharles said:


> My 12" sliding Dewalt dual compound miter saw has worked well for me. I bought it as a black friday deal for $400 and couldn't be happier... Only complaint is how heavy it is, so I bought a small 10" for small jobs.


What model are you using?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've been using a 12 Dewalt to cut the bottom of jack rafters in a valley this week. If the blade is at all dull it will not cut well. Especially if you are just taking a CH off. It wanders off the cut. Keep in mind when running 12" blade.
I think the axial saw is probably my next one if I can't afford the kapex


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bosch glide saw


----------



## Gallden (Nov 28, 2013)

We went with the Bosch axial guide. I'll report back in a bit. 

We were also looking at the Makita 1216L but pulled the trigger on the Bosch.


----------



## AnimalMother (Mar 1, 2016)

I have the Bosch and the makita ls10. The Bosch doesn't even compare to the makita. The Bosch saw bucks like a mule when the trigger is pulled and has a vibration like its out of balance, no matter what blade I put on it. My uncle has the Bosch as well with the same vibration ( although he likes the saw very much). On the other hand the makita has a super soft start and is buttery smooth feel. Also a very deep cut capacity ( albeit I only have the 10" makita). The Bosch has become the framing saw... Of course this is all my very own opinion..


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

I have the DW718 I bought used. Paid $200 after tax for it so I can't complain. 

It's been great. I upgraded it with some crown stops and the LED light.

I do agree it is heavy and bulky and I would love a kapex but I don't have $1200...


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I've had my axial for about 3 years, bought it back when it was an $800 saw. It's plenty accurate and the hinge system is smooth as hell. It's a bit heavy and the dust collection leaves a little to be desired, but all in all its a solid tool.

















Used it for cutting this mitered skirt board and every cut was dead on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

The DW718 dust collection definitely Is poorly designed. I believe it was massively improved on the current model, the DWS780.

I also don't own one of these nice HEPA vacuums either though.

I dont believe any of these saws can cut 16" in one pass even with raising the height of the work.

If you're cutting 16" shelving, another consideration could be a track saw. I just got one and don't know how I lived without it.

If you're doing tbis often enough, You could easily cut down a larger track to be less cumbersome. You will get a much more splinter free cut than the sliding saw.


----------



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

718 and a track saw. Hate sliders, they all suck.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Gallden said:


> We went with the Bosch axial guide. I'll report back in a bit.
> 
> We were also looking at the Makita 1216L but pulled the trigger on the Bosch.


These might help with crown moulding. I haven't used mine much, but they did work on my 5312. 
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-MS1233-Includes-Mounting-Hardware/dp/B00BD5G7J4

Good luck on dust collection. One of the Fastcap or other dust catchers might be in order.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Gallden said:


> On any of these can you cut 5 1/4'' base in either direction standing up?


The only saw that will cross cut 16" and miter 5 1/4" base in position on either side of the blade is the DeWalt 780. The head is a little looser than I'd like and Morning Wood is right the blade makes a huge difference in the way it tracks. It behaves much better with a sharp standard kerf blade.

For the most part I agree with C&C. The combination of a 716 and a track saw will handle just about anything that needs to get cut on the average trim job. I own sliding saws but only take them out when absolutely necessary.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

C&C Custom Trim said:


> *718 *and a track saw. Hate sliders, they all suck.



Yet the DW718 is a 12" slider...:laughing:


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Is the 12" milwaukee any good, I know every body thought that was the shizuoka when it first came out


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bigheadnick said:


> You should be able to do that with any 12" out there.



Unless it's a single bevel...


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

It's the link I posted further up the pipe. An updated would probably be better.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I guess I got a good deal when I bought the Hitachi slide saw for $250. about 10 years ago. The only thing I dont like is the small fence. Gotta out a taller fence on it.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Bigheadnick said:


> You should be able to do that with any 12" out there.


You can on many but it's often only on the left of the blade. On the right the belt cover, the arm , or the blade housing get in the way.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Beach could we get a picture of that. When my kapex takes a dive (which judging by others experience it will be soon). My next saw will probably be the axial glide.


I went the free route myself, for my $200 Bosch 5312 saw. Took a piece of boat patch material, cut a piece of aluminum for support, and attached it with "fix a truck" duct tape. Any kind of flexible material can be used, just extend it down to the table. A brush would even help.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I've been meaning to take a scrap of epdm to make a boot for mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Fastcap makes one.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Fastcap makes one.


[email protected]#% Fastcap. Good warranty, but **** mostly made of plastic products. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> [email protected]#% Fastcap. Good warranty, but **** mostly made of plastic products. :laughing:


Sawstache


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Sawstache


One of the few products of theirs I like. Works wonders on a 716.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

My dewalt desperately needs some of that.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Justin Huisenga said:


> One of the few products of theirs I like. Works wonders on a 716.


there good. I Have on my old school 10 mikita slider. Had on for the k but lost the dust boot about a year ago. I think it's coming back from festi today. Perfect to tinker it's raining cats / dogs.


----------



## BeachCarpenter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok here's some photos of my setup using the Festool dust boot on the Bosch glide. As on of the pics shows the holes in the Fes boot just hook over the tabs on the Bosch..it just fits right on..one of my tabs broke after awhile so I had to zip tie it.. I love the setup and feel it does great with dust


----------



## BeachCarpenter (Apr 10, 2015)

Dang sorry for the sideways pics


----------



## BeachCarpenter (Apr 10, 2015)

See if these are right..


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

nice set up..:thumbsup: like the wings. is that bosch gravity rise?


----------



## BeachCarpenter (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks.. Its actually the Ridgid..picked it up at Direct tools for like 99 bucks.. So far so good with it..I have another wing for each side too..they register together with 12mm dominos.. With all 4 wings on it I have 13' each side of blade. Sets up in like 5 min but with the full support and stops it saves so much time during the day


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

If I only had room to spread out like that. Sweet set up.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

BeachCarpenter said:


> Thanks.. Its actually the Ridgid..picked it up at Direct tools for like 99 bucks.. So far so good with it..I have another wing for each side too..they register together with 12mm dominos.. With all 4 wings on it I have 13' each side of blade. Sets up in like 5 min but with the full support and stops it saves so much time during the day


Sweet setup. Stick around. We're always looking for more good guys (especially finish carpenters) here on CT. :thumbup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

BeachCarpenter said:


> Thanks.. Its actually the Ridgid..picked it up at Direct tools for like 99 bucks.. So far so good with it..I have another wing for each side too..they register together with 12mm dominos.. With all 4 wings on it I have 13' each side of blade. Sets up in like 5 min but with the full support and stops it saves so much time during the day


I live what you've done there...:thumbsup:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

m1911 said:


> No, to lay is a transitive verb...


Yes. And we are talking about moldings, which are objects.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

What about the prepositional subjunctive?


----------



## Donquardo (Oct 29, 2015)

M1911 said"...rigid, as apposed to a flexible stand?







[/QUOTE]"

LOL!

...apposed as opposed to opposed?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Donquardo said:


> M1911 said"...rigid, as apposed to a flexible stand?


"

LOL!

...apposed as opposed to opposed?[/QUOTE]

Typo... haha. Doesn't happen often...


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

BeachCarpenter said:


> Thanks.. Its actually the Ridgid..picked it up at Direct tools for like 99 bucks.. So far so good with it..I have another wing for each side too..they register together with 12mm dominos.. With all 4 wings on it I have 13' each side of blade. Sets up in like 5 min but with the full support and stops it saves so much time during the day


Do you find it hard to find the space for that on jobs?


----------



## BeachCarpenter (Apr 10, 2015)

jrp458 said:


> Do you find it hard to find the space for that on jobs?


Not on the jobs I do..mostly semi custom 3000-6000 sq'.. Most have a large great room with open floor plan and usually they bring us in right after sheetrock and I can take over the whole room.. I usually set up a paulk bench and those wings..I just leave the bench and wings onsite for the duration of the project then move the whole setup to the next job.. The wings and a big bench make working soo much easier and enjoyable


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I've had the makita ls1216l for 6 or 7 years now, and it hits all the marks you are looking for. It will easily cut 5 1/4 base, I just found out yesterday it will cut 7" base vertically either direction. I forget the max cross cut, but it will do just shy of 12" without engaging the second set out rails. The soft start is a really nice feature that I've gotten so used to, that when I use someone's Dewalt it feels like as caveman's saw. 

My only gripes with the saw are screws have loosened causing the dust boot to fall off and the base slide lock doesn't catch anymore. Granted, the saw lived on its stand being transported in a trailer for s couple years, so I don't think that helped things. 

I also had picked it up with gravity rise stand for about $600 or do at the woodworking shows when they were in town

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

